# Is my puppy a bully?



## Tdunn1985 (Dec 12, 2020)

I rescued a puppy from a women who had an unintentional litter. She told me that she was a standard American bully but she doesn’t look one to me can someone help me with this. Is she a bully or a pitbull?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Tdunn1985 and welcome to the forum. Most likely a mixed breed dog. Without pedigree papers that show the lineage of the puppy it is impossible to tell what breed(s) it might be. Just love and care for it no matter what it is. 
We would love to see some pictures of your new girl.

Joe


----------



## bulldogpro (Feb 3, 2021)

any pictures? i would like to see

-BulldogPros


----------

